# Library Spotlight - Threnody Strings



## Cory Pelizzari (Jun 3, 2021)

Get it here: https://www.soniccouture.com/en/products/28-experimental/g72-threnody-strings/


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 3, 2021)

Nice! I've been seriously considering picking this up. Interested in your take on it...


----------



## soniccouture (Jun 9, 2021)

Great video, Cory. Thanks for taking the time to make it.

James


----------



## Batrawi (Jun 10, 2021)

Man each time you post here I get excited for a new library..... and some spaghetti


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jun 10, 2021)

Batrawi said:


> Man each time you post here I get excited for a new library..... and some spaghetti


I was going to say why spaghetti but then I remembered why.


----------



## Monkberry (Jun 10, 2021)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> Get it here: https://www.soniccouture.com/en/products/28-experimental/g72-threnody-strings/



This is a great review! Was really on the fence with this (because of the price) until seeing you using it for more subtle treatments. I was immediately drawn to the more aggressive articulations when it was first announced but this shows it has many more applications. Thanks for doing this!!


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jun 10, 2021)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> I was going to say why spaghetti but then I remembered why.


I was wondering if it was spaghetti or something else, but I'm glad it's spaghetti


----------



## Mike Fox (Jun 10, 2021)

Batrawi said:


> Man each time you post here I get excited for a new library


Cory’s reviews are the best in the biz!


----------



## Batrawi (Jun 10, 2021)

Mike Fox said:


> Cory’s reviews are the best in the biz!


Yep totally agree!


----------



## Soundbed (Jun 10, 2021)

Monkberry said:


> seeing you using it for more subtle treatments


exactly what convinced me as well! i am really looking forward to using the subtle aspect of this one!


Mike Fox said:


> Cory’s reviews are


what convince to buy or not buy stuff! in this case: buy!


----------

